# LEXAPRO



## 15326 (Aug 31, 2006)

My Gastro guy started me on 10mg of Lexapro after 3 days WOW! bizzare side effects.It mde me so nervous/aniexty slightly paranoid etc I thought I would end in in the ER lucky for me I had some kolonopin. My gastro guy said I was crazy and Lexapro doesn't react that way that I needed a psychiatric DR. My DP said he was wrong and that SSRI will do that. Anyhow, he said wait a week and start over with 5mg and see what happens. Has anybody else experienced this and is there a better SSRI for me without the nervousness etc I'm told Lexapro has the least side effects ! I guess if I can't tolerate leaxapro I'm in trouble


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I've had trouble with every anti-depressant I've ever taken except Lexapro. But, I can only take 5mg of it a day. I started with 2 1/2mg and worked up to 5mg. Thank God I have a psychiatrist who understands that some individuals in exquistely sensitive to just about everything. However, if I go over 5mg, I notice that I start wringing my hands and picking at my nails---something I don't normally do. How to explain? I really don't know. Maybe start out very low and see how it works for you. It does help with my anxiety, depression and I sleep better (once I fall asleep). Good luck, Tiss


----------



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

I started taking lexapro a couple weeks ago and I read over the papers that came with it and it said that for the first little bit you might feel worse instead of better(increased agitation,anxiety, hostility etc.)When i started I had a few side effects. I had increased sweatyness(felt clammy and sweaty all the time) and my mom noticed an increase in hostility/ short temper. I also had some trouble falling asleep, yet during the dday i was super tired.These have pretty much gone away now and they were only really there for the first 2 weeks.IN the lexapro pamphlet it says if you experience getting worse by taking it to contact your doctor.


----------



## 15326 (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks I'm feeling better now besides the embrassing spastic/panic attack I had at work. I will start over next week with 5mg and keep some valium handy just in case. I have a feeling I'm going to have take kolonopin or valium/xanax along with these meds. whats better anyway kolonopin/xanax or V ?


----------



## 14617 (Sep 16, 2006)

of all the benzodiazipines, valium has the longest half-life, xanax, i believe, the shortest or at least one of the shortest. klonopin is fairly long, closer to valium. pcp's are always leaning towards xanax but i think this has more to do with drug marketing. very generally, xanax is utilized more for quick acting control of panic. klonopin is effective and has a longer, smoother course, meaning the onset time, peak, and length of benefit are protracted.


----------



## 14617 (Sep 16, 2006)

to respond to another thread above - glad to hear you have an attentive psychiatrist. it's interesting to me that lexapro is made in 10 mg. pills. 5mg. is enough for some people, and many start lower. this is fine - the answer is always the least amount that is beneficial.


----------

